

N.S.A. Leaks Make Plan for Cyberdefense Unlikely - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/13/us/nsa-leaks-make-plan-for-cyberdefense-unlikely.html

======
w_t_payne
I can see the attractiveness of doing malware & spam scanning "on the wire"
\-- but I fail to see what the NSA can bring to the party that cannot already
be provided by commercial antivirus/antimalware companies?

------
w_t_payne
This seems consistent with the NSA's unrelenting "gotta collect it all" power
grab.

------
mtgx
Cyber "defense"? What a joke. NSA's cyber/hacking programs and the US Cyber
Command of which it's in charge of, have _always_ been about _offense_ , and
they will continue to be for the most part. NSA is all about finding exploits
and _exploiting_ them, not patching them up.

The idea that NSA could "protect" the Internet by having complete access to it
is a very flawed one, but I'm sure it could be something NSA could believe
strongly: "Just give us more billions of dollars - we're the only ones who can
fix the Internet".

